# I HAVE A CHALLENGE FOR YOU ALL



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here I am, again, on my soapbox, hoping I don't fall & break something again!! I know how blessed we all feel to have our wonderful Havs, and I have been blessed by three, and all my foster babies as well. I am working to accomplish a large feat - that could grow bigger and bigger.
I WANT TO PAY IT FORWARD TO OUR PETS!

I am collecting donations to pay for Oxygen Mask kits ($60 a piece) for all of our fire trucks, and ambulances in town - and any towns that need them. I am working with the schools to get the kids involved, hoping to have my playdate guess contribute, and am looking to you guys for help as well. 
Does anyone have a girl scout, or boy scout, or CCD class that needs to do a community project? does anyone have a business where they could put a collection box out front???? It is doable, and the more donations, the more areas we cover, and protect the pets in that town!!

HERE IS THE BEST PART!!!!
I have gotten Canine Fence to agree to MATCHall the donations I collect. So for every $30 I collect, they will donate $30 towards it as well. To me - that is a win/win!!!
If you are interested in helping me with my little project, feel free to pm me, 
or better yet, email me at LFRANGIONE1 at comcast.net

Lets pay back all our pets for their love and loyalty over the years!!! 
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Is NO one willing to take on this challenge with me??? 
Just think, the firetruck that we provide these to, could save your Hav one day.......


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great idea Laurie! I'll have to check to see if our fire trucks and ambulances are equipped in our city. Quite honestly I've never even thought about it before you brought it up. Our CCD year is almost over or I would have done this in our class.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ann, thanks so much for responding!! My local school is taking this on as their March Penny Drive. Any fundraising is appreciated and will be ongoing for as long as it takes!! So if you have kids who will be doing confirmation and need a certain amount of community service, they could even do this!! 

I have lots of ideas, so anyone who wants to participate, let me know


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great idea Laurie! 

Kennel Clubs and the "Invisible Fence" people in my area started donating the oxygen masks to the fire halls last fall and they have already saved the lives of some pets.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Sighn me up Laurie...our Kennel Club is working on this here as well... i would be willing to donate some money for ya!!! I will get in touch with you!!! You have such a big heart!!! I love ya!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't have a child in confirmation this year but will for the next two years, this is a great idea for her to do her community service. I'd be happy to make a donation to your fundraiser, let us know where to send you a check!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ann, Received your donation today, thank you so much!!! I so appreciate it!
Laurie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You're welcome Laurie! I wish you all the best in collecting, you're doing a wonderful thing.


----------

